# Belotti: il Toro non lo venderà in Italia. C'è lo United.



## admin (17 Novembre 2016)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 novembre 2016, il Torino vuole blindare Belotti con una clausola superiore ai 50 milioni di euro. I granata non hanno alcuna intenzione di cedere il giocatore ad altri club italiani. I gol di Belotti, in Serie A, devono essere solamente per i granata. All'estero piace a molti, soprattutto a Josè Mourinho che lo porterebbe volentieri allo United.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Novembre 2016)

Se gli dai un cinquantone, lo vendono tranquillamente anche in Italia.


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2016)

ma che discorsi sono...posso capire la juve,inter,roma,napoli che giustamente non vendono alle loro dirette concorrenti(roma e napoli l hanno gia fatto lol)ma il torino se vende in italia o all estero il risultato nin classifica non cambia.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Novembre 2016)

Penso che lui, giustamente, voglia restare in Italia. 
Se poi bussa anche la sua squadra del cuore, col portafoglio pieno, allora siamo tutti contenti, compresi Belotti e il Torino.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2016)

Cairo da i numeri!!!!!
Privare un ragazzo di giocare dove preferisce?????


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Novembre 2016)

Continuo a pensare che 50 milioni siano un enormità per un ragazzo che gran potenziale ma ancora tutto da dimostrare


----------



## MarcoMilanista (17 Novembre 2016)

Alla fine conta la volontà del giocatore. Se preferisce lo Utd a noi allora chiaramente non è quel milanista che si dichiara.


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2016)

Figuratevi se Cairo non gli permette di giocare in Italia, se arriva uno che gli da quanto vuole non ci sono preclusioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Novembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Alla fine conta la volontà del giocatore. Se preferisce lo Utd a noi allora chiaramente non è quel milanista che si dichiara.



Ma dai, basta con sta storia.

E' un lavoro il suo, è giusto che colga le opportunità. In caso di offerte pari è un altro discorso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Novembre 2016)

Ma possibile che invariabilmente tutti gli articoli non si possono commentare che con un:
giornalai

Non ricordo ci sia mai stata un informazione così scandalosa come in questo periodo


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Novembre 2016)

Non c'è problema, non accetta il rinnovo allora


----------



## Casnop (17 Novembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se gli dai un cinquantone, lo vendono tranquillamente anche in Italia.



Direi... La Gazza piu fedele di un labrador: Milan interessato, dichiarazioni esplicite del giovanotto, e subito in Inghilterra. Se chiama Marotta, il pacco torna subito indietro, vero, direttore Monti?


----------



## Serginho (18 Novembre 2016)

Lo vedo molto piu' adatto a giocare in Italia, meglio per lui restare


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Novembre 2016)

Belotti prometteva già tantissimo nell'albinoleffe non è un caso che sia arrivato a questi risultati ma deve ancora dimostrare tutto il suo valore. I soldi ormai non contano più nulla, 30 o 60 cambia poco. Di certo ora c'è il suo potenziale ma altre conferme non ce ne sono e stiamo parlando di un giocatore di 23 anni alla prima mezza stagione importante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Novembre 2016)

Senza dubbio sta giovando moltissimo del gioco del Torino, però a me piace, ha la giusta grinta e grandi doti atletiche, sinceramente in giro sti grandi bomber non li vedo, se devo spendere 60-70 milioni per uno stocafisso inglese che poi viene qui e non tocca boccia piuttosto me li gioco su di lui che già conosce la serie A e sta maturando enormememente


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Novembre 2016)

Io non ho mai capito i giocatori italiani che vogliono andare in Premier, dai tempi di Zola non ce n'è stato uno che è tornato con successo dall'esperienza inglese 

ma le esperienze dei vari Aquilani, Balotelli, Bianchi, Borini, Darmian, Diamanti, Dossena, Okaka, Rossi e adesso Zaza non insegnano nulla? non è un campionato dove i nostri possono sfondare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Novembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai capito i giocatori italiani che vogliono andare in Premier, dai tempi di Zola non ce n'è stato uno che è tornato con successo dall'esperienza inglese
> 
> ma le esperienze dei vari Aquilani, Balotelli, Bianchi, Borini, Darmian, Diamanti, Dossena, Okaka, Rossi e adesso Zaza non insegnano nulla? non è un campionato dove i nostri possono sfondare



Infatti funziona anche per l'inverso, tutti gli Inglesi venuti in Italia hanno fatto figure barbine,

escluderei solo Becham, ma lui era particolare, molto internazionale come personalità.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Novembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai capito i giocatori italiani che vogliono andare in Premier, dai tempi di Zola non ce n'è stato uno che è tornato con successo dall'esperienza inglese
> 
> ma le esperienze dei vari Aquilani, Balotelli, Bianchi, Borini, Darmian, Diamanti, Dossena, Okaka, Rossi e adesso Zaza non insegnano nulla? non è un campionato dove i nostri possono sfondare



Okaka!?
Ma gioca ancora a calcio?
Mai visto un bidone così...


----------



## alcyppa (23 Novembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Okaka!?
> Ma gioca ancora a calcio?
> Mai visto un bidone così...



"Tu Okaka in prestito non lo dai in prestito con diritto di riscatto?" [cit.]


----------



## Igniorante (23 Novembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai capito i giocatori italiani che vogliono andare in Premier, dai tempi di Zola non ce n'è stato uno che è tornato con successo dall'esperienza inglese
> 
> ma le esperienze dei vari Aquilani, Balotelli, Bianchi, Borini, Darmian, Diamanti, Dossena, Okaka, Rossi e adesso Zaza non insegnano nulla? non è un campionato dove i nostri possono sfondare



La miglior cosa per tutti è che lui rimanga quà... È tifoso milanista, se si va da Cairo coi soldi in mano, lui arriva di corsa


----------

